
Magnetic Monopoles Detected In A Real Magnet For The First Time - ColinWright
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090903163725.htm
======
Confusion
As with all the previous stories of this kind, we are again not dealing with
an actual monopole particle, but rather with an aggregate of material whose
behavior resembles that of the elusive monopole particle. This 'monopole' is
more like a phonon than like an electron.

